
Ask HN: How can I find a full time job? - sv_code
I am a recent Computer Science graduate of Northwestern University, and am struggling to find a full time job. Landing interviews seems to be the most challenging thing ever, and I&#x27;m at my wits end about what to do. I&#x27;m getting extremely stressed about how to move forward, and will greatly appreciate any advice or opportunities that can come my way. Thank you!
======
sharemywin
My ex graduation from OSU in computer science and had a hard time getting a
job. She went to a community college and took a class in .net and then applied
for jobs at the state. When I graduated I got a job at a consulting company.

you might look into this? Land your dream job, launch your career!

All Nanodegree students receive career support. Nanodegree Plus students
receive a job guarantee. [https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

